# A Book About Esther



## Knoxienne (Apr 21, 2009)

Would anyone be able to recommend a good book on the biblical Esther/the book of Esther? It's for a young sister in Christ who just made her profession of faith. Esther is her favorite biblical character. Thanks!


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 21, 2009)

My wife really likes the movie, "one night with the King" and there is a book specially edited for that movie by Tommy Tenney called "One night with the King"
The original one was called simply "Hadassah" I think.

Tommy Tenney has also written a book called "The Hadassah Covenant- A Queen`s Legacy" but my wife has not read it yet.


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 21, 2009)

I think Iain Duguid's commentary is excellent. It is on Ruth and Esther, and I think would be very accessible for a layman. It is very informative.


----------



## Poimen (Apr 22, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> I think Iain Duguid's commentary is excellent. It is on Ruth and Esther, and I think would be very accessible for a layman. It is very informative.



I wholeheartedly agree.


----------

